# Looking for Gheenoe or small Skiff



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

spear glades x tunnel - Google Search


----------



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

Have you thought about a flat back canoe? Old Town makes one that is 16ft and may be more obtainable in the current market?


----------



## PGolz (Feb 19, 2020)

I've got a 13' Gheenoe Highsider if you're ever around Savannah, GA area.


----------



## Firefly1934 (Oct 27, 2021)

FishGuts said:


> Out of the south Texas area, looking for a Gheenoe or small micro skiff.


Hi Fishguts- I just joined today but I have been around for quite awhile. This is not thr reason I registered but if you are looking I have a 15’4” Gheenoe nmz I was considering selling In good condition. I’m in the north Houston area. If your interested just let me know. Tight lines!


----------



## Willarci3 (May 5, 2019)

Hey @FishGuts I'll be putting my Glide up for sale soon, pm me for info if interested. Little more boat than a Gheenoe though, can't go wrong with either. Whereabout do you fish in STX?


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

FishGuts said:


> Out of the south Texas area, looking for a Gheenoe or small micro skiff.


Hey did you ever get your hands on a Gheenoe after all? I have a 13’ Highsider I just decided to sell. Let me know if you’re interested. I live in San Antonio.


----------

